# Haber, A ver...



## ~PiCHi~

No sé si han escuchado esta expresión.
Es como cuando estas pensando y dices, a ver, vamos a hacer esto.
Según yo, y siempre lo he escrito *a ver*.. pues es como diciendo, vamos a ver y luego ya entras en el tema.
Pero la mayoría de la gente lo escribe *haber..* (me refiero a cuando estas en una conversación por ejemplo por messenger)
A mí me parece incorrecto, pq haber es verbo.. de hay o no hay. Y según yo no se puede utilizar como para decir vamos a ver.
Igual y me equivoco.
¿Uds qué opinan?  
(¿sí me expliqué o esta muy rebuscado?)


----------



## moira

Opino que los que escriben *HABER * para significar *A VER * deberían volver a la escuela primaria.


----------



## Like an Angel

jajaja Pichi, supongo que es un error porque no prestan atención a lo que escriben, es correcto lo que dices nada tiene que ver una cosa con la otra, lo correcto -en el contexto en el que lo empleas- es *a ver.*

He visto errores como el que mencionas tanto en Castellano como en Inglés, por ejemplo:
I hope your mother rests in _piece_, cuando querían decir rests in _peace_
Decime voz, ¿cuál es tu nombre?, y querían decir _vos_ -por _tú_ no por la emisión de sonido que hacemos al hablar-

Saluditos!


----------



## Like an Angel

~PiCHi~ said:
			
		

> Y según yo no se puede utilizar como para decir vamos a ver.


 
Off-topic  , ¿está bien dicho *según yo*? o deberías decir, según lo que yo pienso, según mi opinión, a mí me parece, etc.-


----------



## conniefranco

hola,
estoy completamente de acuerdo con ustedes, es un error muy común.


----------



## ~PiCHi~

moira said:
			
		

> Opino que los que escriben *HABER *para significar *A VER *deberían volver a la escuela primaria.


 
Lo peor es que si se me ocurre corregir, me dicen que yo estoy mal!!  
Y que no debería escribir tan propiamente.
Pero la verdad a mi me parece super importante escribir bien tanto en el messenger, en un ensayo, en los mensajes del celular. Porque simplemente es costumbre, y el no escribir bien te trae problemas luego, yo lo he visto.

SALUDOS


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Off-topic  , ¿está bien dicho *según yo*? o deberías decir, según lo que yo pienso, según mi opinión, a mí me parece, etc.-


 
Pues yo siempre digo según yo  
Apoco sí está mal empleado?
Igual y porque no lo escuchas mucho..


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> jajaja Pichi, supongo que es un error porque no prestan atención a lo que escriben, es correcto lo que dices nada tiene que ver una cosa con la otra, lo correcto -en el contexto en el que lo empleas- es *a ver.*
> 
> He visto errores como el que mencionas tanto en Castellano como en Inglés, por ejemplo:
> I hope your mother rests in _piece_, cuando querían decir rests in _peace_
> Decime voz, ¿cuál es tu nombre?, y querían decir _vos_ -por _tú_ no por la emisión de sonido que hacemos al hablar-
> 
> Saluditos!


 
Tienes razón, o las personas se han vuelto muy prezozas para escribir, o no lo dan mucha importancia, no sé, pero yo soy de las que piensan que la ortografía y la redacción dicen mucho de una persona. No tanto de su educación, pero sí de su actitud muchas veces. Igual y estoy loquita.  

Saludos!


----------



## supercrom

Haber:
Va a haber mucho revuelo por tu culpa.
A ver
Vamos a ver qué haremos, pues.

Hay gente que dice *Vamos haber qué hay*, por ejemplo... un error total.

A ver = Déjame ver (Veamos): A ver qué has escrito...

Incluso hay hablantes que omiten la preposición a en:
Voy comer después 
Voy*a* comer después 

*CROM*


----------



## supercrom

This thread would be really discussed in a possible Spanish-only forum.

Sorry, Mike, for insisting.

*CROM*


----------



## Like an Angel

~PiCHi~ said:
			
		

> Pues yo siempre digo según yo
> Apoco sí está mal empleado?
> Igual y porque no lo escuchas mucho..


 
No sé, me parece que es incorrecto decir según yo, creo que lo correcto es _yo pienso, yo creo, en mí opinión, a mí me parece_, etc., etc., etc. pero podríamos preguntarle a los que saben, en otro "thread" quizás, no?


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> No sé, me parece que es incorrecto decir según yo, creo que lo correcto es _yo pienso, yo creo, en mí opinión, a mí me parece_, etc., etc., etc. pero podríamos preguntarle a los que saben, en otro "thread" quizás, no?


 
Estaría bien..
Yo pienso que los que sean de México te dirán que también les parece normal, esque que yo sepa no está mal dicho, al menos nunca me habían dicho eso..
Pero podemos preguntar.


----------



## supercrom

Pero que nunca se diga según mí.

Es así según mi. 

*CROM*


----------



## Like an Angel

~PiCHi~ said:
			
		

> Estaría bien..
> Yo pienso que los que sean de México te dirán que también les parece normal.


 
En Argentina la gente también lo usa, pero no me suena como correcto, y si Crom, definitivamente _según mí_ estaría terriblemente dicho


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Off-topic  , ¿está bien dicho *según yo*? o deberías decir, según lo que yo pienso, según mi opinión, a mí me parece, etc.-





Ay! No me suena "según yo" pero podemos decir "según ella".  Raro no?
Para ir a lo seguro yo diría como vos proponés, "según mi punto de vista", "según mi opinión", "en mi opinión"....

A ver... alguiens sabe esta cuestión off topic o la posteamos en un hilo nuevo?


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ay! No me suena "según yo" pero podemos decir "según ella". Raro no?
> Para ir a lo seguro yo diría como vos proponés, "según mi punto de vista", "según mi opinión", "en mi opinión"....
> 
> A ver... alguiens sabe esta cuestión off topic o la posteamos en un hilo nuevo?


 
Pues uno nuevo de una vez no?
Sólo que o sé dónde iniciarlo.
Aquí mismo o en Vocabulario?


----------



## Akialuz

~PiCHi~ said:
			
		

> Pues yo siempre digo según yo
> Apoco sí está mal empleado?
> Igual y porque no lo escuchas mucho..


 
eso de según yo, lo he escuchado mucho.  y se entiende el mensaje.   personalmente yo digo, yo creo, yo opino, según yo... jaja no; es broma  
pero si les digo q lo he eschuchado más como al final de la oración.  
p ej Allá tu, eso es según yo.  (suena muy coloquial)
~Akialuz
PS  Pero ya ven que tambien he escuchado mucho q en PR no de habla español.


----------



## sendai

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ay! No me suena "según yo" pero podemos decir "según ella".  Raro no?
> Para ir a lo seguro yo diría como vos proponés, "según mi punto de vista", "según mi opinión", "en mi opinión"....


Se acepta la opinion de un gringo?  Para mí, "según ella" quiere decir "según dice ella", lo que no es exactamente lo mismo que "según su opinión". Entonces, si te estás citando a vos mismo (por alguna insondable razón), lo de "según yo" estaría bien.

Qué opinan?


----------



## duder

Entonces "según mi opinion" está bien dicho? Es que una vez escribí "según mi opinion" en vez de "en mi opinión" y la profesora de español (que era gringa aunque muy sabia) me lo corrigió.


----------



## mjscott

¿Supongo que  <<Según a mí>> no es correcto (nunca se usa)?


----------



## ~PiCHi~

mjscott said:
			
		

> ¿Supongo que <<Según a mí>> no es correcto (nunca se usa)?


 
No, según a mí ni siquiera suena bien, y por lo menos yo nunca he escuchado q alguien lo aplique ni lo he aplicado....

Pero según yo, "según yo" sí se puede...


----------



## Like an Angel

sendai said:
			
		

> Se acepta la opinion de un gringo?  Para mí, "según ella" quiere decir "según dice ella", lo que no es exactamente lo mismo que "según su opinión". Entonces, si te estás citando a vos mismo (por alguna insondable razón), lo de "según yo" estaría bien.
> 
> Qué opinan?


 
Por supuesto que se acepta Sendai  ... pero no creo que sea por eso.-



			
				duder said:
			
		

> Entonces "según mi opinion" está bien dicho? Es que una vez escribí "según mi opinion" en vez de "en mi opinión" y la profesora de español (que era gringa aunque muy sabia) me lo corrigió.


 
Aaaaaaah duder, si que me sembraste la duda, ahora tampoco sé si está bien dicho 'según mi opinión', creo que el comienzo de un nuevo theard es inminente -o mejor dicho necesario  -


----------



## Artrella

sendai said:
			
		

> Se acepta la opinion de un gringo?  Para mí, "según ella" quiere decir "según dice ella", lo que no es exactamente lo mismo que "según su opinión". Entonces, si te estás citando a vos mismo (por alguna insondable razón), lo de "según yo" estaría bien.
> 
> Qué opinan?




"Según mí"  , "según yo" está mal.  Por favor dirigirse al hilo correspondiente!!    No hay según  posible en primera persona usando el pronombre personal... por más insondable razón que se te cruce por la mente....


----------



## peperfus

Hola, este es mi primer post.
Estaba surfeando la web y me encuentro con esta discusión.

Me sumo a vuestra opinión.

_"Vamos haber"_ es una expresión totalmente errónea, incorrecta. Creo que la juventud de hoy en día está perdiendo mucho sobre el lenguaje. Lo peor es que este error no lo cometen sólo los no hispano parlantes, cosa que sería muy leve y sin importancia, dado que no es su lenguaje nativo, sino todo lo contrario. Cada vez son más jóvenes del propio lenguaje los que empiezan a usarlo.

Cada vez que veo esa expresión en un foro, o en una conversación de messenger, los ojos me duelen, tengo que levantarme e ir a lavármelos y a tomarme una aspirina o dos.

No entiendo cómo la gente puede confundir palabras. Ya están perdiendo hasta el concepto de las palabras, no sólo su significante.

Por cierto, también he visto alguna vez el caso contrario: en un blog una vez vi un comentario que decía:

_"¿pero cómo puede a ver gente así por el mundo?'"_.​ 

¿Qué os parece?. ¿Es para reírse o para llorar?

Yo pregunto a esta gente: ¿Es tan difícil diferenciarlo? ¿No entienden que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra?. En fin.

Hasta he puesto una parodia en mi blog sobre este tema.

Bueno, un saludo y perdón por el post tan largo.


----------



## Ynez

peperfus said:


> Lo peor es que este error no lo cometen sólo los no hispano parlantes, cosa que sería muy leve y sin importancia, dado que *no es su lenguaje nativo, si no todo lo contrario.* Cada vez son más jóvenes del propio lenguaje los que empiezan a usarlo.
> 
> 
> .



Hay errores típicos. En negrita te he puesto uno de los más comunes: debería ser *sino*.

No...sino.....

Esos son errores de nativos. Los que aprenden español seguramente no los cometan, porque esas ideas se corresponden con palabras diferentes en otros idiomas.

En inglés, por ejemplo:

Si.....no....= If....not...
no....sino... = not....but...


----------



## peperfus

Ok, ya está corregido, gracias.

De hecho, me sonaba que era junto, pero como no estaba seguro lo puse separado.


----------



## ZihuaRob

Pero PiCHi, esto es lo que podemos esperar de nuestras últimas generaciones de estudiantes mexicanos con la analfabeta "maestra" Gordillo al mando del sindicato de maestros por 2 décadas. ¿La oiste la semana pasada? Ella recomendó al presidente que debe vacunar a los maestros en contra de "la influencia AHLNL" en lugar de "la influenza AH1N1".


----------

